# linkin park website



## computerboy267 (Jan 22, 2008)

recently i checked out the linkin park site
http://linkinpark.com/index2
the background pic of the tree
i was really impressed by it and and the way they have written "linkin park"
can anyone really tell me what software they have used to do it
is it photoshop because i heard that illustrator is for 2d images but photoshop is for more photo realistic images( like the one i mentioned)
if anyone really has the answer please explain to me in short how they must have done it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

To create the black branch part of the image from scratch, you could use either Photoshop using the paint tools or Illustrator to create a vector image using lines, curves and fills. It looks like they've taken a photo of a branch and removed the detail and colour from it.

The part where they've put a colour image of a tree inside the Linkin Park text can be done in most image-editing software. There are a few different ways you can create this effect using Photoshop. One is to have the image on the background layer, transparent text on the layer above it, mask out the remainder of the image to leave just the text/image composite, then paste the finished effect to a new layer.


----------



## computerboy267 (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks


----------

